# The Confessions of a Siner



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

*The confession of a Sinner*
I am guilty MiLud. 
I have bought and keep in my pocket horse biscuits - you know those bikky things the size of a sugar cube. Everytime I go up to the stables there will be a couple in my pocket. As I get to the stable door, my mare will come over and give me a little nudge.
*"Where's me biscuit?"* she communicates. 
_"You are not supposed to have one. They are fattening" I reply._
*"Go on, just one"* she says. 
_"No I am told they are bad. Very bad". "Anyway it is cheating"_
*"Well I only want one. I'll be very good"* With that I get another nudge this time a bit harder.
So what do I do: I reach down in my pocket and bring out a tiny biscuit which she licks off my hand. 
Then I get another nudge - guess why!

Now the vet nags me and says the biscuit is 50% fat. The horse dentist nags me because he says there might be sugar in the biscuit. The wife nags because she says I am spoiling the horse. The other women up at the livery yard nag because they say I am being a bad example.
And the mare nags because she says she doesn't get enough biscuits.

But I have noticed one thing. Every time I turn up, the mare comes over to the stable door and stands there until I get close, when she'll give me a nudge. If she is down in the field, she'll always stand still and let me affix the head collar. But I have to give her the biscuit as I reach up over her head. 
The nudge is very much a sign of positive communication. To my horse I smell of a biscuit.

Now of course there is one other aspect to all this. I get pleasure from giving my horse a tiny biscuit. It is a 'thank you' for being good to me. So if giving her one makes her happy and is at the same time a reward for doing well what I have asked of her - then I am going to keep on doing it. 

And the nagging will continue too. "Guilty Milud - as charged".

Barry G


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I am very much the same with my boy. He's just so good, he deserves a treat. Although I try to only buy the healthier biscuits for him and the last batch I had was a supplement as well and you could feed 7 of them a day and it was very good for him. I plan to buy more.

Their "You have a cookie for me?" faces are just too much! 
I always feel bad if I forget to bring an apple, carrots, or cookies. The other day I bought him and myself ginger snaps.
He's SO spoiled!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

hahaha, reminds me of someone...
Or should I say some horse....
Of course its not my well mannered boy


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Haha, my horse refuses to leave the barn after a ride until I give him a treat...and he is very persistent.

But that's nothing compared to my camel. His breakfast is him sharing a poptart with my aunt...and the alpacas sneak some poptart too. And then the camel has a banana every night before he goes to bed. 

And if we have pizza out there, Thunder can somehow sense it, because he will stand at the gate waiting on some.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

My boy loves treats, but I still have to be careful 'how many' and how often I give them, because when I got him he had a nasty nippy bitey habit. I am even more careful now, because he is living in an environment with children; although they aren't allowed near the horses without supervision, I would hate to have him nibble someone's hand\fingers!


----------



## bellybaby (Sep 25, 2009)

DeDes not the only one getting fat from them buiscuits barry...so is bradley! On our yard barry is the 'treat man' and my horse is a professional mugger! so barry gives before hes brought to the ground and mugged!

bellybaby x


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

BG, I joined the ranks of sinners a few weeks ago and I am never going back to the light! I was of the "treats are evil" persuasion until I discovered that my pony is like a labrador retriever when it comes to all things gustatory. Since this piece of info came to light, I have found a new way to motivate him and we are moving forward with leaps and bounds. Of course I use treats judiciously and with great care (reward rather than bribe) but he also gets goodies when we're hanging out and having quality time, as long as he behaves and asks politely. 

I tried one of Joe's favorites on him the other day- salt and vinegars. He eagerly snatched it from my hand and about 1 second later spat it on the ground with an utterly wounded face as he licked to try and remove the taste. His pasture mate snuffled it up and begged for more. The mare is hooked, my boy was wary about taking treats the rest of the day! 

Tonight, for the first time he whinnied to me as I came to collect him from the field and didn't even nudge me for a cookie when I got there. Maybe treats aren't the root of all evil after all.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

See - I told you.

But you will have to be firm 

You will have to hide the packets. 

They will all be jealous.

You will be the sinner

You will have to be resolute

Barry

Ps & You will get the licks and nudges.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

I have been thinking about the salt and vinegars

Now these have to be fed from the packet

and there are other flavours

and it is part of the ritual

- the hack to the pub

- the faithful wait whilst the Old Man has a glass of red


- the whinney and the expectant nudge

- the remounting

- and the fast trip home

As you know horses just love routine


Barry

Try beef flavour - if the Boy doesn't like them , then you can eat them


----------



## Miloismyboy (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm not sure I would enjoy beef breath as much as peppermint breath. I had no salt and vinegars the other day... all I had was my bag of Doritos which, I don't mind admitting, I'm very selfish about. He asked politely... I offered.... and after much sniffing and looking at that odd orange triangle he decided to hold out for a peppermint. Nacho breath avoided.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Have enjoyed reading this thread. All I can say is "bless me Father for I have sinned . . . . . and intend to continue!" :shock::lol::wink:


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

*DiDi and the Biscuits*
Each morning at about 8.30 I go up and check The Huzzy.
The routine is of course to make sure that she has passed the night OK. 

I check the water to se how much she drank, I check the hay net and I check her feed bucket.
I look to see what kind of mess she has made of her bedding. One knows what these mares are like - one has to run around and clean up after them.
I run my hands over her to check for abrasions, however, small.
As my head appears over the stable door, she deigns to look up.
I know she already is aware of my presence on the yard for she has made a little snigger at the sound of my car. She knows which car is mine and I can only fool her by using my wife’s car.
I call across and say: “Good Morning Huzzy”
She then slowly ambles over to the door
I stand in the middle, she squeezes in the left hand corner from the other side.
Here head moves towards my shoulder. Then comes the nudge.

The nudge is undoubtedly her asking, yeah demanding, her biscuit.
A biscuit is slightly smaller than a sugar lump. As far as I can judge it is pretty tasteless.
In theory it is impregnated with the smell of apple. There are herbs which smell of apple.
I doubt if this biscuit has ever been near an orchard, let alone an apple.
Of course, I reach down into my pocket and give her the biscuit.
She is addicted to that biscuit.
Without doubt I then get another nudge. She wants another biscuit.
At this moment her feed bucket still lies on the floor on the other side of the door.
She knows I have got to get in to the stable to get it. But the biscuit is of more importance.
It comes first. Breakfast comes second.
I open the door, she moves back to let me in. I pick up the bucket.
I go over to the feed cabinet and make up her breakfast.
I leave the stable door open. She waits patiently. She knows I am going back.
I go back with the bucket filled with breakfast.
She waits until it is on the floor then it is nose in , snuffle, snuffle, slobber, slobber.
When she is finished, I go back into the stable. 
I fit her head collar and bring her out of her stable.
I take her coat off and start the grooming process.
Then she is either put out or tacked up. It all depends.

This routine is every day. It never varies. It is always the same,
Over time, pretty much everything we do together starts to become a routine.
I know that as soon as I can establish a routine, then she will learn it and follow it.
What I risk is that I have run out of biscuits. Because that is where it all starts.
A small tiny almost tasteless biscuit which is so important to her.
It won’t really make her fat. She doesn’t bite me. She doesn’t ask anyone else.
It is the one movement of non verbal communication, which we both unquestionably understand,
But she does give me a horse nudge and DiDi weighs over 500 kilos. I tolerate that move.
She forgets that I am weak and puny. But there again I daren’t tell her that I am. 

I now know for sure, that when I want her attention, as and when she is dreaming of something else,
I can always get full 100% attention from her by producing a biscuit.
I now know that if I want to reward her especially, I can do that also by giving her a biscuit.

I don’t mind what other folks say - the system works. Barry’s Biscuits.
Barry G


----------



## cowboy (Sep 4, 2007)

When it comes to cookies, That is all I will give to my Safari. I **** near killed a horse once with apples and carrots, she choked so bad that we had to have a vet come and flush her out with warm water.
When I get to the ranch my girl knows she will get one cookie and no more until we come in from our ride. When I dismount she will try to stick her nose in my jacket pocket to get some, before she even has water. I give her about six two times a week.

If you are wondering why cookies, it is because if they choke, it will clear with water. Better safe then sorry.


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

Ahah, I'm pretty strict on treats. They only get treats at designated times -- if I have to leave them tied for awhile longer than is the usual, they'll get a snack if they stand nice; After a good ride they get a snack. Dante gets a sugar cube if he lays down for me.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Cowboy
I think I got lost in the languages - for biscuit read cookie.
These little jobs I feed are very small - so small I am puzzled as to why she likes them so much.
They come in a packet marked "Horse Biscuits" and I am fairly confident that she won't choke.
I am more worried if she gets to steal a carrot. She would also steal apples if she could find them. And , as you rightly say, they should both be cut carefully before feeding them to her.

Barry


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

I am guilty as charged as well....my boy is the most spoiled thing on earth...and i dont even get a nudge....

We tack up...we ride...then it starts....three to four cookies....

cookie 1: For a good job if he behaved while riding...
Cookie 2: If he stands still and behaves while I wash him and brush him...
Cookie 3: For politely giving me his feet and holding them while i clean them and put on hoof moisturizer...and occasionaly rasp them....
Cookie 4: The optional cookie....if I am in a good mood he preforms his trick...I snap my fingers and hold out my plam for a high five and he gives me one with his nose....thus cookie time...

I am super guilty...considering I ride about twice a week....he also gets a cookie if he behaves for the farrier and does well in the round pen....go figure....

All I have to do is walk in the tack room and he turns his head and stares at me with his "Do I get a cookie mommy?" face....its pitiful...and If i forget the cookies...he stads at the gate and stares at me with a sad face until I realize my error and promise to provide him with extra cookies the next day....

I am a sinner....and shall continue to sin...LOL


----------



## cowboy (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi Barry
It is all language, in the U.S. it is cookies and I guess in GB it's biscuit.

Here is the type I us, Mrs. Pastures Cookies for Horses
my lady loves them and because I am a trail guide, I get them in the largest size I can.
Some days I am in the saddle others I am working the ground doesn't matter, I am dealing with 45 to 50 horses and I have half heard following me for cookies.
I love it.


----------



## cowboy (Sep 4, 2007)

Pidge said:


> I am guilty as charged as well....my boy is the most spoiled thing on earth...and i dont even get a nudge....
> 
> We tack up...we ride...then it starts....three to four cookies....
> 
> ...



Pidge, That is exactly the same routine I us for Safari.


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

lol nice! I bet Safari is a very happy horse if she likes her cookies as much as romeo does!

It gets really sad though when we go for long rides...anything more then four miles and im like...ok you get an extra cookie for the ride...then im usually in a really good mood and its like ill let him do three high fives for three extra cookies....so on an so fouth...he gets a minimum of three and usualy ends up getting about seven...lol


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Your horses are all spoiled. Mine have to make do with the big bag of cheap horse treats (aka cookies) that I by at Atwood's or TSC. Apple flavored (they really smell like apples). 

I had to limit how much I was giving them because we couldn't get throught the gate into the pasture because the horses were in the way, demanding their cookie "toll." We couldn't walk through the pasture without paying the "toll" either, assuming they didn't notice that we had come through the gate. I was afraid the horses would run over the little grandkids in their eagerness to get cookies!


----------



## EquiSmart (Oct 6, 2009)

That is a great story. I would prefer a nudge to what my guy does. He puts on his best "I'm cute" face with his ears perked up and paws the ground. He's costing me more in front shoes than treats!

Incidentally, I have to give a plug for my little business. See website below. The Pumpkin Poppers contain no sugar, and bran is much less fattening than oats.


----------



## cowboy (Sep 4, 2007)

Yes I have spoiled my horse, but why not, she is very good to me. When I first got Safari two years ago she was not an easy horse to be around. She was not treated all that good and I had to earn her trust. the cookies help because she quickly learned that with good manners came sweet treats. She is a friendly horse, but because of her size most people are afraid of her. (16.3HH) And most people at the ranch think I am crazy because the first thing I did in training her to be my trail horse was to not us a snaffle bit. I use a side pull that she responds to very well.
Yes I have a spoiled horse, but I don't care because she has spoiled me also.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Folks Indeed I am blessed.

At this very minute, as I type this post, her indoors, is baking cookies :- some with garlic and chamomile, some with garlic + chamomile amd some with valerian.

We wait to see the impact on DiDi - will she be quieter?
Will she be subdued? Will she become addicted?

And can I dare pinch one to eat for myself.

Barry G


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Folks, I am now a bit worried. I have tasted one of the cookies - they are great. There was just a touch of bitterness at the end of the flavour. Trouble is that I think I have given "Her Indoors" ideas. Outside of the village there are miles and miles of hedgerows - which go back for centuries. Growing in those hedges are hundreds of different types of herbs. Some of them no doubt good guys - some of the sort that one might get burnt at the stake for knowing how to use them.
If my spelling goes wrong or I start chattering away in a
non typical fashion - then you'll know that "Her Indoors"
is experimenting.

Barry G

Ooh, I am feeling frivolous


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

I've taken the plunge - I've decided to eat one of DiDi's own cookies as a taste comparison..
Why she likes these lumps of hard tack bikkies I just do not know. On the outside of the packet it says 'apple flavoured' - that must be some marketing man's hallucination - there is no taste at all - nor smell

She is going to love these bikkies from "Her Indoors"


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Folks, I am now in deep trouble
"Her Indoors" made those bikkies with luvving care.
The ingredients were ordered especially from the natural herb supplier - we now have a big bag of chamomile and quite a lot of this valerian stuff.

The bikkies tasted quite nice - would have been nicer with a touch of ginger but DIDI is not an Indian horse.

I took a couple of bikkies from the bag and when I got the nudge from DiDi - I passed one over on the flat of my hand. Sniff, sniff, wrinkle nose, wrinkle nose.
Then a tongue came out and she took it.

You would have thought I had given her stinging nettles.
She made a face like I do when someone gives me cough medecine.

I then offered her one of the misbegotten, shop bought,
misshapen, teeth busters with a so called "apple" flavour
that she normally has and guess what - she ate it.
So I had to give her another.

Suggestions please as to how I break the news to "Her Indoors". If I don't get it right, then no more homemade ginger cookies for ever.

Barry G


----------



## gossipgirl101 (Aug 16, 2009)

My horses, especially the Shetland pony Beauty, love treats! The baby, Yippie, is always trying to grab them, but Beauty usually gets to them first....They like animal crackers, pears, sugar cubes, apples, carrots, peanuts, and tons more. I try to limit them 2 treats per day each; one after grooming and one after the ride. But it usually doesn't got hat way. lol =P


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

I think for "Her Indoors" sake you better keep trying the "new" biscuits on DIDI.

I'm guilty as charged as well. I am currently on E-Bay looking for a new hand bag. Kooter knows there are usually mints in my purse, when hubby and I go out for dinner I snitch extras, and has snuffled a bare patch into the leather with his nose.......my fault for going to the fence with my purse........


----------



## cowboy (Sep 4, 2007)

Barry,
I take it that you have a nervous horse as I do. I have tried herbs for her and it works OK if I can get her to eat them. I usually have to mix in molasses so she will and I don't like doing that, she can get to fat with molasses. What I have used is located closer to you then me, here is a link.
The Healing Barn — Equine — Nerves & Hormones

When she runs out I am going to switch to some kind of vitamin B complex that won't taste so bad to her.


----------



## Miloismyboy (Aug 18, 2009)

Barry Godden said:


> Folks, I am now a bit worried. I have tasted one of the cookies - they are great. There was just a touch of bitterness at the end of the flavour. Trouble is that I think I have given "Her Indoors" ideas. Outside of the village there are miles and miles of hedgerows - which go back for centuries. Growing in those hedges are hundreds of different types of herbs. Some of them no doubt good guys - some of the sort that one might get burnt at the stake for knowing how to use them.
> If my spelling goes wrong or I start chattering away in a
> non typical fashion - then you'll know that "Her Indoors"
> is experimenting.
> ...




I want what ever BG is having... ;-)


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes, DiDi is a skittish mare. I am beginning to think that she will be for the rest of her life. She doesn't go anywhere when she shies - but she has got the knack of shying down to a fine art.

So the idea is to get "healing herbs" into her, except - she doesn't like herb mixtures. So the cookies are not only to bribe her, but also to be a vehicle to get chamomile, valerian and garlic into her. Yes if I mix the herbs with sugar beet, then I can deceive her.

I think the problem is the basic cookie mix , "Her Indoors"
used the ginger cookie base - without the ginger - we'll have to try something else.

I keep calling DiDi an "Irish Huzzy" - I now think "Cute Cookie" might be more appropriate.

Barry


----------

